# dog show norfolk



## kelly (Jan 3, 2008)

hi there is a dog show in seething which is just up the road from me!

i have never been to a show before do i have to be experienced to enter my dogs? what is the proceedure?

advice please!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Your dog has to be KC REg if it is an Open or Championship Show, if it is a companion show then it doesn't matter you just turn up on the day for those.

If the show near you is an Open show, then you need to fill in the entry form with your dogs details, and send off the entry with a cheque for the correct amount before the close of entries.

You then turn up to the show on the day of it and show your dog in the correct class.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## kelly (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you i'll have to get some more info!


----------



## BlissfulBelle (Apr 6, 2010)

Is that the one thats on today? what time does it start? might go have a look its only 15 mins away from me


----------

